# Mobile Bottle Clubs 33rd Annual Show



## capsoda (Mar 27, 2006)

Whent to the Mobile Bottle Collectors Show on saturday and had a blast. Didn't see any forum shirts or run across and forum members but I talked it up a bit. Took a few pics of the show and a some of what we came away with which I will post in the proper forums. Hope you enjoy.

 And now the show.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 27, 2006)

Some crusty bottles for you bottom dwellers.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 27, 2006)

Plenty of black glass to be had.

 Looky Looky Ron.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 27, 2006)

Afew 20th century inks.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 27, 2006)

Cabin and semi cabin bitter were every where but all the pic didn't turn out. Lots of flasks and other bitters too.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 27, 2006)

Soda bottles are always popular and there were quite a few mineral waters and saratogas.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 27, 2006)

Good friend and bottle nuts Ted and his wife Michelle and my wife Cindy in the middle.

 My wife always jokingly gives me crap about buying bottles and she had hers before I spent a penny.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bottleboy311 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Warren, the reason you didn't see any of the forum people over there was because you didn't post the date on the forum. If I would of know about it I would of driven up there. [X(]

 What trying to keep all the good bargins on bottles for yourself?[sm=tongue.gif]

 Lee


----------



## capsoda (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, I guess I should have though about that. Wont happen again.

 April 22- Panama City Beach, Florida
 The Emerald Coast Bottle Club's 9th Annual Bottle Show & Sale at the Panama City Beach Recreational Complex, Highway 98, Panama City Beach, Florida. Setup Fri. 5pm-9PM, show Sat.

 For info: Alan McCarthy, Ph: [850] 769-3984, Email kajacanal@knology.net or Bobby Vaughn, Ph: [850] 415-5521, Email: deanne_vaughn@yahoo.com


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Warren good pics, did you see Anthony or Marvin?.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Dave. Anthony was there and so was George. marvin had his 3 year old and he said he didn't really collect broken glass so he didn't come to the show. These are last years pics. Here is a link to this years.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-100437/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#100459


----------



## #1twin (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey Dave and Warren,  I hate I missed the show. But it being Easter, and having my little one, I was busy dyeing eggs and hunting eggs oppose to bottle's LOL. Looks like I will have the little one for the Panama City show as well. Thanks for thinking of me anyway guy's.  Happy digging,  Marvin


----------



## capsoda (Apr 10, 2007)

I wish I could have had my little buddy for the weekend. Your very lucky Marvin.


----------

